# Healthy cookie/muffin recipes with flax meal..?



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I remember there being a thread with recipes for cookies and muffins I think made with honey and maple syrup and flax meal.. Does anyone know what I am talking about? I cant find the thread!!!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't know that particular thread, but you can stick flaxmeal into about anything.







I just add a 1/4 - 1/2 c. or so, taking out a little of the flour if necessary for consistency.

Honey and maple syrup are a little harder to sub for dry sugars, but it can be done. Is there a specific food you want a recipe for?


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

well I'm hoping someone knows of the thread and can find it! It has some absolutely great recipes in it!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Maybe these are it:

No-Sugar Oatmeal Cookies Thread

Healthy Muffins (from the Archives)

Search tip:
When I want to search for something on MDC, I go to Google and type in:

"site:mothering.com/discussions search terms"

In this case I did "site:mothering.com/discussions honey+flax+maple+cookies+muffins"

If you want to see more results than the two I just posted, copy and paste that last search and remove the quotation marks. I hope this helps!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

awesome!!! thank you thank you! I have always had such trouble searching MDC, I never thought to use google!!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nym* 
awesome!!! thank you thank you! I have always had such trouble searching MDC, I never thought to use google!!

It's my cheat! It works so much better.


----------



## 3HealthyBoys (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is an easy EASY recipe using flax meal.

Peanut Butter Flax Cookies

Mix together 1 TBSP Flax meal and 3 TBSP Hot water
Let sit until it becomes thick.

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup peanut butter (we actually use Sunflower Seed butter from Trader Joe's or Almond Butter instead)
1 tsp coconut oil
1 cup flax flour/ meal
1/4 cup rice flour (we use Arrowhead Mills Gluten Free baking mix)
1/2 tsp baking soda

Beat together flax/water mixture, sugar, and vanilla. Add peanut butter and blend in. Combine dry ingredients and then mix with the wet. We actually add some chocolate chips at this point (makes my son love them even more). Scoop 1 TBSP of mixture and roll into ball. Flatten with fork.
Bake at 350 for 10 minutes.

These are actually REALLY good and taste like peanut butter cookies.


----------



## Luke2:51b (Jul 18, 2007)

3HealthyBoys said:


> Here is an easy EASY recipe using flax meal.
> 
> Peanut Butter Flax Cookies
> 
> ...


----------



## Luke2:51b (Jul 18, 2007)

oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
THESE ARE YUMMMMMMY!!!
I think we're going to be eating a lot of them around this house







: I can't believe they have over a cup of flax meal in them!! That's what we call a "green light cookie" in our house!!!! I substituted maple syrup for the brown sugar and they are soo good!

thank you! thank you!!


----------



## 3HealthyBoys (Oct 26, 2007)

I know what you mean about "green light" snacks and treats. My 3yo ds loves these and always help me make them. Since I let him add a handful of chocolate chips in them, he thinks that they are the biggest treat EVER! (you can probably tell that he does not get too many sugary treats).
I forgot to tell you that I have substituted Agave Nectar in place of the brown sugar MANY times and it turns out just as good, if not even a little moister.
Another way that I often sneak flax meal into ds's diet is to sprinkle about a TBSP of it onto his Sunflower seed butter or Almond butter sandwhiches. He usually eats these 2 or 3 times a week for lunch. It actually makes it taste great. I don't think he knows that I do it, but one day I forgot to put it in because I was doing 10 things at once, and he actually told me that he did not think the sandwhich tasted as good as usual. Go figure.


----------



## zh97 (Apr 11, 2007)

I just made these and they're a KEEPER!

I don't usually care for "healthy" versions of recipes but this one is in another league!

Thanks for sharing!


----------

